# Non certified pay rate vs certified



## kconyer (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm just curious if anyone knows or has thoughts on this: Should a company pay a person less if they are not certified but have completed the education requirements, and is currently doing coding/auditing work and doing all that a coder does but is not getting the pay rate of a coder?


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 11, 2017)

I don't see why not. Since you aren't credentialed you don't have the extra expenses in annual dues and CEU requirements. Take the extra step to get credentialed. The coder has met the education and certification so they deserve to be rewarded.


----------



## Marievance (Jan 13, 2017)

I feel if you are doing the job you deserve the pay. But a certification would probably guarantee a pay increase.


----------

